# spit.fire's new tank



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

a few shots from the tank spit.fire set up to grow coral...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

The tank is 18x18x6


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

and i'm calling dibs right now if you ever decide you want rid of it... ;-)


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I like it a lot, what's the light on your frag tank ?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

1x 24" t5 ho attinic
1x 24" t5 ho 10000 k


----------

